# Nylon blanks



## Hutch9022 (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever used nylon blanks. Is so any comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Aug 16, 2019)

Have you tried machining nylon on a lathe ?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2019)

By Nylon, are you referring to Delrin blanks? We have used delrin to make bushings for finishing.


----------



## 1shootist (Aug 16, 2019)

I buy nylon/delrin/hdpe and make stickfree bushing, spacers & otherthings...i couldn't see or want to make a pen from it. When turning it comes off in a wirey like plastic mess, I haven't spent a lot of time trying to get a nice surface but I think it would be very time consuming trying to do so.


----------



## Hutch9022 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sorry I’m talking about turning nylon round stock just like a wooden or Acrylic blank. Wondering 1.) will it turn 2.) will it polish. I’ve got a customer that wants a 60 pcs order of stiletto needles for him to resale. I’m looking for ways to reduce his and my costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 16, 2019)

They all turn, Delrin Nylon, HDPE or whatever that HD?? alphabet is, sharp chisels, stop and clear the "plastic" strings that you will create.  My experience is mostly with Delrin, work it like it is wood, but I prefer to wet sand using cheap auto transmission fluid from the dollar stores.  I sand up to about 800 grit and then buff.  You will NOT GET A HIGH POLISH SHINE, more of a matt looking finish.  Buffing will improve the look.  But buff at a slower speed with not much pressure or it can cause it to sort of melt the stuff.   My experience is more with Delrin, not really sure on the others, as it has been a few years since I used any of them.  

Nylon and HDPE?  I have turned it.  Mostly for some special type of tooling, usually I did not finish on it.   Of the 2, I liked HDPE, but I think I thought Nylon sucked, but don't remember why.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 16, 2019)

Maybe these guys will know: https://vermontfreehand.com/


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 16, 2019)

what is a nylon pen blank??  Show us some links. We may not be talking he same language. Never seen a nylon blank that I am aware of.

Tony that link comes up unsecure for me I am not clicking on it for sure.


----------



## Hutch9022 (Aug 16, 2019)

Bar Stock
					

Shop for Bar Stock in Plastics. Global Industrial is a Leading Distributor of Raw Materials supplies.




					www.globalindustrial.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Hutch9022 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hutch9022 said:


> Bar Stock
> 
> 
> Shop for Bar Stock in Plastics. Global Industrial is a Leading Distributor of Raw Materials supplies.
> ...



I was just looking a nylon rod Stock. Thinking of drilling and cutting these to use as pen style blanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 16, 2019)

I have some of that but never thought of using as a pen blank. What I have is way too flexible and soft and not sure CA would stick to it. If you give it a go show us the results.


----------

